# Joy Throughout the World



## Jackie22 (Jul 7, 2014)

_https://www.youtube.com/embed/Pwe-pA6TaZk?rel=0_


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 7, 2014)

That's great Jackie. All of it, but I especially like the dancing seal and the baby on his shoulders.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)

Super Duper Jackie!  Like it ALL!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2014)

Heartwarming video. Thanks Jackie.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2014)

Absolutely loved that, couldn't watch some of it through tears, just because to think so many of those countries are at war with each other, and really to see them all dancing  is just a joy!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2014)

Jackie, the more I watch it the more I like it!


----------



## kcvet (Jul 10, 2014)

trust but verify


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2014)

kcvet said:


> trust but verify



Please explain that one?


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks and glad you enjoyed it, I thought maybe the last scene was his family.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Thanks and glad you enjoyed it, I thought maybe the last scene was his family.


Yep, dancers, all!


----------

